
Is Apple's Cloud Key Vault a Crypto Backdoor? - _xenonx_
http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2016/08/is-apples-cloud-key-vault-crypto.html
======
nawtacawp
TL;DR: No, it isn't. If that's all you wanted to know, you can stop reading.

...

~~~
thesimon
If the title is a question, the answer "No" is pretty much guaranteed.

~~~
OrpheanBeholder
However, contrary to most articles titled with a question, this article is
answering the question rather than posing it.

------
devy
Great explanation of Cloud Key Vault! I wonder if Apple's programmable HSMs
are the same ones being used at Certificate Authorities? It seems that there
are two types of HSMs: PKI environment's CA HSM and card payment system's bank
HSM.[1]

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_security_module](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_security_module)

------
walterbell
What operating systems and hardening are used in network-connected HSMs [1]?
Have there been public evaluations of HSM security?

[1] HSM review, [https://www.opendnssec.org/wp-
content/uploads/2011/01/A-Revi...](https://www.opendnssec.org/wp-
content/uploads/2011/01/A-Review-of-Hardware-Security-Modules-Fall-2010.pdf)

------
vox_mollis
Little bit of an aside: Why do most infosec practitioners prefer conferences
like BlackHat and RSA to Bsides and Def Con? The price differences are
staggering.

~~~
a2tech
BlackHat is run by the same people as DefCon. BlackHat is their (very success)
attempt to monetize the infamy surrounding DefCon. Many of the talks you see
at BlackHat will appear (usually watered down) at DefCon.

~~~
tptacek
Black Hat _was_ run by Jeff Moss. He sold it to UBM several years ago. It is
most definitely not run now the same way Jeff ran it.

------
dmbaggett
In case folks are curious how we do a similar thing with HSMs to store private
keys for encrypted email, I wrote this up a week ago:

[https://medium.com/ink-different/how-inky-stores-
encryption-...](https://medium.com/ink-different/how-inky-stores-encryption-
keys-safely-c3715756b224#.8bktvrxce)

~~~
bogomipz
Nice write up. What HSM vendors do you recommend?

------
azinman2
What happens if the HSM decays or malfunctions in some way? Sounds like it's
not possible to backup, and no computer/tech will last forever.

~~~
rocqua
The HSM is only the backup, it is not the primary copy. Losing the HSM means
you are down to 1 copy (the vault on your device). That means there is only a
small window of exposure where, if the HSM goes down _and_ you lose your
device, your passwords are gone.

They could probably roll with duplicated HSMs to mitigate this somewhat.

------
ynniv
I'm not sure whether to applaud the TL;DR or decry the clickbait title. I
always appreciate a good opening statement, though.

------
AdmiralAsshat
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

Thankfully the author seems to have been doing it facetiously and confirms
within the byline that the answer is no.

